# is it that bad?



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it that bad in greece that no one has posted for ages,have they all sold their pcs or have you all fled?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

It's REALLY bad here ... because of the flu. My husband has it, and gave it to me. This is the worst flu EVER!!! So I haven't been around much. Also we're down to one computer, because when I was trying to inhale some steam for my poor distressed nose, my husband accidentally splashed boiling water all over my keyboard. I don't think I can blame any of that on the crisis LOL.


----------

